
A Tale on Semirings (2018) - lelf
https://typelevel.org/blog/2018/11/02/semirings.html
======
moonlet
I loved seeing something I’ve never used but have been curious about explained
by being built up idea by idea! This is awesome, I want more.

------
brianberns
As an F# developer, I get very jealous when I read articles like this. F#
needs typeclasses!

